# Hana Bank Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

LPGA Hanna Bank Championship Preview 

Congratulations goes out to Inbee Park for winning the Sime Darby Malaysia Championship. It was Inbee's second win this year on the LPGA tour, and she has moved into second place in the Player of the Year race. Stacy Lewis still holds a 40 point lead, but with 5 tournaments still to be played it is not over yet.

The tour moves to South Korea this week for the playing of the LPGA Hanna Bank Championship. It is stop number two on the current four stop Asian swing. Stops in Taiwan and Japan will follow.

This is tournament 23 of 27 this year. Here are the key details:

Course: Sky 72 Golf Club Ocean Course
Where: Incheon, South Korea
Defending Champion: Yani Tseng
Winning Score: 65-70-67 = 202 (-14)

Final Field: 69 players
Par: 36/36=72
Yardage: 6,364 yards
Purse: $1,200,000

I will post the pairings as soon as they become available.

My strength of field rating is 64% which is a pretty strong field. It will include many KLPGA stars that usually don't tee it up in LPGA events, but are highly ranked in the Rolex Rankings. On the other hand, many LPGA stars have chosen to skip the event this week. Those not competing this week include; Paula Creamer, Karrie Webb, Mika Miyazato, Sophie Gusufson, Momoko Ueda, Candie Kung, and Natalie Gulbis. Some other players that are playing very well, including Sydnee Michaels and Lizette Salas, didn't get into this limited field. This a a 54 hole event.

Here are the television times:

Oct 19 - GC 7:30 PM-9:30 PM EST
Oct 20 - GC 7:30 PM-9:30 PM EST
Oct 21 - GC 7:30 PM-9:30 PM EST

Once again because of the 12 hour time difference, this will be shown on tape delay. At least it is being broadcast a few hours earlier this week.

Other Tidbits:
Inbee Park has now finished in the top ten in 10 consecutive tournaments. 

It is no surprise that So Yeon Ryu and Lexi Thompson are the top two rookies this season. They were established winners and huge stars before their rookie season even started. So much attention has been given to them, that two other fine rookie seasons are almost going unnoticed. Lizette Salas who got her card by earning it at qualifying school, had her best finish this week when she tied for 9th at the Sime Darby Championship. She has five top 25 finishes this year. Sydnee Michaels, who finished 19th this week, now has eight top 30 finishes this year and five top 25 finishes in her last 7 starts. Sydnee was Rookie of the Year last year on the Symetra Tour. These two ladies are both true rookies, and should be recognized for the excellent season that they are having.

Titleholders Update:
Lizette Salas, Momoko Ueda, and Mina Harigae are the latest to qualify.

For more on this tournament & other news:
Mostly Harmless: LPGA Hanna Bank Championship Preview


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was sorry to hear this morning that Christina Kim will have to go to Q School to retain her card. It would be a terrible loss to the LPGA if her personality couldn't be around to help sell their product.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> I was sorry to hear this morning that Christina Kim will have to go to Q School
> 
> to retain her card. It would be a terrible loss to the LPGA if her personality couldn't be around to help sell their product.


Yea that is true. Unfortunatley, she had a terrible year, missing nearly every cut, and will have to earn her card back.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

She's one of my favorite pros. I follow hger on Twitter and bought her book the day it came out, 2 days before I left for a wedding in Jamaica. She was in Montego Bay playing in the Mojo 6 tournament and I took the book for her to autograph. 

She didn't just autograph the book, but introduced me and my son to a bunch of the other girls. We had a good time teasing Suzanne Petterson about the long look she gave my son until Christina grabbed his hand and showed Suzanne his wedding ring. We followed her around in 2 matches that day and she just kept up a pretty constant conversation with us. 

Like I've said before, the LPGA knows how to sell themselves better than any other sport I know. 

I hope she gets her card back. The LPGA needs her.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round pairings:

LPGAScoring.com .:. LPGA Leaderboard


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1 S. Pettersen -9 
2 K. Sjodin -8 
T3 A. Miyazato -6 
T3 SY Ryu -6 
T3 A. Munoz -6 
T3 H. Kim-6 
T3 H. Moon -6 
8 Y. Tseng -5 
T9 C. Matthew -4 
T9 A. Stanford -4 
T9 L. Thompson -4 
T9 H. Kim -4 
T9 K. Icher -4 
T9 M. Harigae


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after 2 rounds:

1	S. Pettersen -13
2	SY Ryu -8
T3	S. Pak -7
T3	S. Gal -7
T3	Y. Tseng -7
T6	L. Thompson -6
T6	C. Matthew -6
T6	H. Kim -6
T6	A. Munoz -6
10	K. Sjodin -5


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Posted: Sun Oct 21, 2012 4:26 pm Post subject: 



Final results: 

1 Suzann Pettersen-x -11 F 
1 Catriona Matthew -11 F 
3 Yani Tseng -10 F 
4 Se Ri Pak -9 F 
5 Lexi Thompson -8 F 
5 Sandra Gal -8 F 
7 Brittany Lincicome -7 F 
7 Hee Young Park -7 F 
7 Mina Harigae -7 F 
7 Azahara Munoz -7 F 
7 Ha-Neul Kim -7 F 
7 So Yeon Ryu -7 F 

X- wins on 3rd hole of playoff


----------

